# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نحوه یادگیری لاراول

## meysam1366

سلام دوستان عزیز

میخواستم ازتون بخوام که نحوه یادگیری بهتر و اصولی فریموک لاراول یا هر فریموکی رو برام تشریح کنید

ممنون از پاسخ هاتون

----------


## meysam1366

دوستان ار راهنمایی همتون ممنونم  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## rezakho

برای کار با فریمورک های PHP و استفاده حداکثر از ظرفیت های یک فریمورک، می بایست موارد زیر لحاظ بشه

1- *شی گرا فکر کنید!*: تقریبا همه فریمورک ها شی گرا نوشته شدند و برای استفاده از اونها، دونستن شی گرایی لازمه، برای توسعه دادن، دستکاری و استفاده از حداکثر امکانات، تسلط به شی گرایی سطح بالا واجبه، به خصوص امکانات دینامیک php در شی گرایی.
البته شی گرایی، فقط همین وراثت و کلاس بندی و ... نیست، بلکه باید دید شی گرایی داشت، باید همه چیز رو به صورت اشیا دید، از داده ها گرفته تا رابطه ها و روند اجرای برنامه و ...
مثلا اکثر فریمورک ها از ORM ها بهره می گیرند، و این باعث میشه داده های رابطه ای پایگاه داده ها رو به صورت شی ببینید. خلاصه باید شی گرا فکر کنید!

2- *الگوهای طراحی*: البته در این قسمت نیاز نیست زیاد به عمق! برید، همین دونستن الگوهایی مثل mvc و  active record و orm و dependency Injection و ... در حد آشنایی و احیانا طرز کار، کفایت می کنه.
ولی اگر به این ها اشراف داشته باشید و بتونید طریقه پیاده سازیشون رو بدونید، 1 در دنیا و 100 در آخرت برنده اید، الگو های طراحی برای حل مشکلات مرسوم شی گرایی ابداع شدند و یک سطح از شی گرایی بالاترند و آشنایی با اونها، سطح دانشتون رو خیلی بالا می بره.

3- *دفترچه راهنما کجاست؟*: خیلی از موارد اشکال و سردرگمی در کار با فریمورک ها، مثل همین سوالاتی که در همین فروم پرسیده میشه، اغلب به خاطر عدم مطالعه و یا دست کم، سرسری مطالعه کردن مستندات فریمورک ها هست. وقتی شما ابزاری در دست می گیرید، باید از نحوه کارش مطلع باشید، وگرنه کاری باهاش نمی تونید انجام بدید!

4- *خودت رو تکرار نکن!*: در کار با فریمورک ها باید به خاطر داشته باشید که هر چیز رو در جای مخصوص به خودش و به صورت تفکیک شده بنویسید. این قوانین به شما کمک میکنه از تکرار جلوگیری کنید و کد خوانا و توسعه پذیری داشته باشید. وقتی از فریمورک ها استفاده می کنید، تا حد زیادی باید تابع قوانین اون فریمورک باشید، البته این ابدا به معنای محدودیت نیست، گرچه ممکنه در موارد بسیار کمی احساس کنید دستتون بسته هست، ولی اگر به موارد قبل مسلط باشید، خواهید دید که به راحتی می تونید مشکلتون رو با دستکاری و توسعه فریمورک حل کنید.

اگر موردی بعدا به خاطرم اومد، اضافه می کنم

----------


## meysam1366

ممنون از راهنماییتون دوست عزیز

منبع جامع و آپدیتی رو میشناسید که خوب آموزش بده؟

ممنون

----------


## moalla

هر بار که میام این تالار این سوال رو میبینم که باز پرسیده شده :)
ساده ترین اموزشی که من دیدم اینه: اینجا
کامل ترین و مفید ترین اموزشها برای یه اقاست به اسم jeffrey way 
یکی از سایتهای فارسی حدود 4 گیگ از ایشون اموزش گذاشته بود برای دانلود که هنوزم گاهی ازشون استفاده میکنم. سایت لرول هم سایت ایشون رو اون بالا لینک داده برای اموزش
البته پیشنهاد میکنم اولیاتش رو که یاد گرفتین برید سراغ داکیومنت خود لرول که خیلی ساده توضیح داده
بهتره از نسخه 4.2 هم شروع کنید و فعلا سراغ نسخه 5 نرید که نسخه نهایی نیست و منابع کمتری هم داره
موفق باشین

----------


## rezakho

> هر بار که میام این تالار این سوال رو میبینم که باز پرسیده شده :)
> ساده ترین اموزشی که من دیدم اینه: اینجا
> کامل ترین و مفید ترین اموزشها برای یه اقاست به اسم jeffrey way 
> یکی از سایتهای فارسی حدود 4 گیگ از ایشون اموزش گذاشته بود برای دانلود که هنوزم گاهی ازشون استفاده میکنم. سایت لرول هم سایت ایشون رو اون بالا لینک داده برای اموزش
> البته پیشنهاد میکنم اولیاتش رو که یاد گرفتین برید سراغ داکیومنت خود لرول که خیلی ساده توضیح داده
> بهتره از نسخه 4.2 هم شروع کنید و فعلا سراغ نسخه 5 نرید که نسخه نهایی نیست و منابع کمتری هم داره
> موفق باشین


نسخه 5 نسخه نهایی نیست؟!؟!؟!

----------


## moalla

خبر نداشتم :)
بهرحال هنوزم اگه سوالی داشته باشید و اینترنت رو چک کنید میبینید اکثرا بنابر نسخه 4 جواب دادن
مگه اینکه فردی خودش تفاوت ها رو بدونه و سریع بتونه اونجایی که تغییر میخواد رو انجام بده
ایشالله بعد عید وقت بکنم یه اموزش برای تفاوتهای 4 با 5 و روش ارتقاش درست بکنم برای دوستان

----------


## kazemimorteza

ویدیوهای اموزش لاراول ۵ را میتونید توی این سایت دانلود کنید .

http://www.tutdl.ir/1393/12/26/%D8%A...-with-jeffrey/

----------


## behzadamin12

*دوره لاراول* رو مشاهده کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/178-Larave...g-online-store

----------


## behzadamin12

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/601300987752238880
اینم شاید مورد استفادتون قرار بگیره

----------


## itrozir

با سلام و درود

بهترین وب سایت برای یک گیری لاراول وب سایت لیندا هست که جدیدا لینکدین اون رو خریده و به قسمت آموزش لینکدین اضافه شده. 

https://www.linkedin.com/learning

----------


## Reza1998

بهترین کار اینه که بری کلاس بیرون آموزش عملی ببینی 
خیلی موثر و مفیده و کاربردی
ولی باید به موسسه و استادش خیلی دقت کنی 
لایتک نرو من تجربه بدی داشتم :ناراحت:

----------

